
Show HN: ZoneWatcher – A service to help monitor and backup DNS record changes - tomschlick
https://zonewatcher.com/
======
tomschlick
Creator of ZW here: I'm happy to answer any questions!

I created ZoneWatcher because at work we manage a ton of DNS zones for clients
and it became a chore to backup & monitor all of those zones across many
providers. This was especially troublesome when a client / contractor would
edit a dns entry and screw it up without a backup.

With ZW this isn't a problem anymore as you'll have a complete changelog of
everything :)

------
skylerkatz
This sounds like a great tool!

Do you have plans to integrate with other providers? I work for a web
development agency that helps manage hundreds of sites records, but from a
variety of registrars.

The product looks very useful!

~~~
tomschlick
Yeah I'll try to integrate with anyone who has an API! Any specific providers
you have in mind?

~~~
skylerkatz
I am not sure if they have an API or not, but we see a lot of clients that use
network solutions, as well as namecheap.

So you are pulling data directly via API, not from just a basic DNS lookup of
the domain name. That is a very cool idea!

~~~
tomschlick
Looks like Namecheap has an xml api that I may be able to work with. I'll look
into that.

Unfortunately Network Solutions doesn't have one for DNS as far as I could
see.

